# Attention Titan Owners-need Advice



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

I went shopping this past weekend and have decided that the Titan is what I want. I have no faith in the Suburban (read this for more info: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...topic=1500&hl=)

Anyway, I can barely afford the Titan XE so the LE and SE models with the Big Tow package are out of the question. I have a 2004 21RS, do you think the Titan XE will handle it? It appears from all the info I have read that it should.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

chipb43 said:


> I went shopping this past weekend and have decided that the Titan is what I want. I have no faith in the Suburban (read this for more info: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...topic=1500&hl=)
> 
> Anyway, I can barely afford the Titan XE so the LE and SE models with the Big Tow package are out of the question. I have a 2004 21RS, do you think the Titan XE will handle it? It appears from all the info I have read that it should.
> 
> ...


Chip,

The capacity on the XE is 6500 and the GCWR is 11800 or 11600 (4 or 2 wd). I think you would be better served finding a used SE with the big tow. Not only do you get the increased capacity but you get the tow mode shift points and transmision cooler. I do not know you price range but there are still new 04s sitting on lots (saw one last week) and the dealers are dying to get rid of them. On ebay the price difference is about $2K. I think is is worth that price. All that being said you will do fine with a 21RS.

Jared


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Chip,

I agree with Jard on this one, go for the max towing capacity you can. If you don't you may be sorry later on when the family grows a little bit bigger and the kids want to bring friends and next thing you know your ready to upgrade TT and TV.

Plan for growth is never bad!

Good luck. I test drove Titans before I bought the Dodge and it was by far the most fun to drive, race car like speed!!!







Just didn't feel comfortable with that tow rating, despite all the great things I have heard from folks on this forum.

Best of luck

Jason


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

chipb43,

Sorry to hear about your Suburban troubles







but on the other hand, it had over 100K miles on it and it's 8 years old!

Hope you find the truck you're looking for.









Mark


----------



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

Chip,

The capacity on the XE is 6500 and the GCWR is 11800 or 11600 (4 or 2 wd). I think you would be better served finding a used SE with the big tow. Not only do you get the increased capacity but you get the tow mode shift points and transmision cooler. I do not know you price range but there are still new 04s sitting on lots (saw one last week) and the dealers are dying to get rid of them. On ebay the price difference is about $2K. I think is is worth that price. All that being said you will do fine with a 21RS.

Jared
[snapback]28049[/snapback]​[/quote]

Actually the XE that I looked at does have the Tow Mode but not sure about the transmission cooler.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Chip,

Would this truck be your every day driver? What is your price range? The reason I am asking is that there is quite a few used 3/4 ton crew cab trucks in the Roanoke area for sale (almost all gas) probably in the same price range as the Titan. I am currently looking round myself for a diesel variety.

I think the Titan is a great looking and powerful truck and I would love to have one. It's weak point seems to be the hauling capacity which may limit you if you decide to upgrade in the future.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I tow our 30RLS (probably in the 7500 lb range) with our Armada with the tow package. Whatever you do, get the truck with the big tow package!!! It definitely needs the tranny cooler and the tow mirrors.

So far, we have been happy with ours...just make sure you use a good WD hitch with sway control (for anything heavy, this is a requirement by Nissan).

Good luck shopping!!!


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

Keep is all working and buy american. Sorry, had to add that.









think..........Ford

dream........Ford


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

bt996sb said:


> Keep is all working and buy american. Sorry, had to add that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is why I bought a truck that was designed by american engineers in a California office, and built by workers in a Mississippi plant. And since I own stock in Nissan, even the profits stay home.

Jared


----------



## cowart66 (Mar 8, 2005)

I tow our 30rls with my Titan and have no problems. It has plenty of power and does not seem to strain when pulling it. I do have the SE and big tow package. Your camper is about 3000 lbs less if I read outbacks web site right and your tow capacity is about 3000 lbs less. So I would think that you would not have a problem. I believe they all have the tow button to altar your shift points, but different rear end and no transmission cooler on the XE. I would put a cooler on the transmission. Not expensive, easy to install and transmissions cost a lot.
Steve


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> bt996sb said:
> 
> 
> > Keep is all working and buy american. Sorry, had to add that.Â
> ...


Don't forget, the engines are made in Tennesse!!

Chip, have you checked out Autotrader.com for local deals??


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I too...
Would opt for the TITAN with BIG TOW package...any way I could get it.

BIG TOW PACKAGE has:
- Receiver hitch
- Lower final gear ratio (3.36:1); similar to a four-speed automatic 4.10:1
- Additional seven-pin wiring harness plug
- Trailer brake controller pre-wiring on IP
- Transmission temperature gauge
- Extendable tow mirrors
- Heavy-duty battery (710 CCA)

bt996sb...
You really think sending your money to Mexico (Ford) is going to keep Americans working? 

Reuters:
Ford has lagged its Detroit competitors in bulking up Mexican production.
*Ford's* two Mexican plants have built about 4 percent of Ford's North
American output this year, and Ford is killing the Escort car line built
there. 
Meanwhile, *Chrysler *has two plants in Mexico with capacity for more than
400,000 vehicles that account for roughly 17 percent of its North American
output. And *GM *has three assembly plants capable of building at least
500,000 vehicles a year in Mexico, or about 9 percent of its North American
production.

Full Story


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Chip - Sorry to hear you are leaving the Burb after dropping $3500 into it. When running properly it would make a fine tow vehicle for your 21RS









Best of luck with the new truck.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I can understand your mood for sure but now you have a vehicle with a brand new motor with a warranty.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Jolly Mon....

IMHO.....It is too late to stop the bleeding. I work as an Economist for the US Government on two of the country's 7 Economic Indicators. Specifically, Industrial Prices.







This would be a great campfire topic at a National Rally









Regarding Nissan: I owned one........And would never buy one again. My truck ate carrier bearings for breakfast and went through three different drive shafts before the problem was fixed.







This problem could happen with any vehicle and I am sure it does. However, the people at Nissan were not very understanding. It took six carrier bearings to realize that their people had put the wrong drive shaft in the vehicle.







It ended up costing me around $3K and I had less than 45K miles on the truck. It was very disappointing.









I can feel your pain. We are shopping for a new truck as well and there are so many options out there. My advice, get as much towing power as you can. I lived in your neck of the woods and the hills below Lexington can be taxing on a TV.







Foreign or Domestic there are some really nice vehicles out there.









Good Luck with your vehicle search!!!!!

Tim


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

NDJollyMon,

this isn't the place to have a "bad" conversation but.....Ford employs me now and I hope they do in the future. There are roughly a half million people in Louisville, KY who hope they stay open too. By the way I work at the plant that builds the F250, F350, F450 and the F550 and the Excursion. No ford doesn't employ all those people directly, but this is the largest truck plant in the world and there are people who are directly affected and related to the truck that we build. I just try try and support all the people that I can in the area. Don't worry your not the only one who feels the way you do. My dad drives a Honda and my mom drives a Jeep. Go figure.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

b...
I don't mean to beef...Just stating the facts. It's just hard to get facts across to some people. Mostly, it's just ignorance of the fact that the NISSAN TITAN IS AN AMERICAN MADE VEHICLE. Some "Big 3" guys just like to talk the talk: ricer, jap junk, you get the idea.

It just gets old...especially in this day and age when ALL the automakers are going to foreign lands to 'skirt' the laws, avoid unions, and for cheaper labor. (not just them either)

Items stamped AMERICAN MADE doesn't always mean that these days. Maybe it should be labeled NORTH AMERICAN MADE. I really don't have a problem with it. I just like to point out the fact that what everyone else is driving is full of foreign parts, or made/assembled somewhere other than here too.

I love Canada. I love Mexico too. I like FORD. I Like GM's. I'm really not "brand loyal" to anyone. I buy what suits my needs at the time. Right now, it's a NISSAN TITAN. Next week...it could be a DODGE. I've never owned one of those yet. Right now, I own a NISSAN, a CHEVY, and an OLD's, and love them all.

If it's AMERICAN made...great. If not...so be it. (I still needed it) Neither is the gasoline I'm pumping down it's throat.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Right on JollyMon!









Back to the subject though...

I have to agree with the others, one way or another, get the Big Tow package.
Your trailer is light enough that you would probably be fine without. But drivetrain repairs can be very expensive!









Get the Big Tow and you can have the peace of mind to forget about TV capacity worries.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Be sure to get synthetic gear oil in the rear diff. This is a known weak spot with the Titan (and probably others too), and the synthetic is cheap insurance.


----------



## OUTBACKDAVE (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey this is my second post and probably a great topic to introduce myself with. I sell Nissan's. I personally would look for an 04 SE or LE with few miles and the big tow package. If not for just peace of mind, but if you ever upgraded your RV you wouldn't have two big purchases at once. I'm actually going to buy one in a couple years when the price will be where I need it. One of my customers has an LE with the tow, it's a king cab and he tows a 9200lb fifth wheel trailer and loves it. The only thing he had to do is add air bags to the rear suspension.

I read a post earleir that talked something about buy Ford, support americans...I'm not even going to comment on the ignorance there. but obviously I had to say something. Sorry for getting off the topic.

You will love the Titan, we sold almost 100 the first year we had them in a town with a population of 15000 and everyone can't say enough good about their Titan when they come in to see us.

Anyway, good luck with the decision and any other questions you might have on the product, let me know...that goes for all you other Nissan owners here as well.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

OutbackDave,

What brand rears, shafts and U-Joints are being used in the construction of the Titans?

Also, do you happen to know what the GCWR is for the Titan? I was on the website and could not find anything.









Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I have previously owned a Nissan product (see my earlier post) and I am currently looking for a new TV. Although, I had a bad experience with Nissan I still have not ruled them out.

Thanks,

Tim

One last thing.......

The Plurality of Revenue for "Big Three" Automakers is still derived from US Soil. action There has also been a dramatic shift in Employment from the Mining and Manufacturing Sector to the Services Sector over the past thirty years.









My point here is that we must remain tactful when having conversations regarding jobs, lifestyles and financial situations. Roughly thirty percent of the total US employable population is now working in Mining and Manufacturing and the other seventy percent are working in Services (as reported by the USDOL/BLS in 2002). There are so many people who have been displaced from M&M industries to only end up working in the Services side(70% M&M, 30% Services in 1972), we are bound to end up in this type of conversation. However, I would not call it ignorance.


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

OUTBACKDAVE,

I take great offense to the ignorance comment. Obviously you weren't brought up as I was in believing you should support fellow Americans whenever possible. It started with the US having a "free trade" agreement and letting anyone come into the United States and sell anything they want at any price. While in some cases I wouldn't have a problem with this but when it started back in the 50's/60's Americans were trying to make good wages and the other countries were paying pennies a day to build thier products. What US manufacturer can compete with that. That is what cost millions of red blooded Americans thier jobs. On top of that the countries where they came from told us if we wanted to sell our goods there they would put a tarrif on our products so hi that it would be over priced in thier own market. Thats NOT fair trade. If the Nissan Titan is being built here in the greatest country in the world then I support that 100%. I simply push FORD as this is where I work. The factory where I work builds the TV's that alot of fellow American campers use.

As I also stated before that this is probably not the place to drag in politics. I enjoy camping and that is what we all have in common. I realize not everyone has the same political views. That's what got our country in the shape its in now.

BUT, before you consider calling someone ignorant about supporting Americans, how many Nissans do you sell to fellow Americans versus people that fly over from a foreign country to buy a car.

Better buy a history book too.

And yes, I also grew up with a family of farmers that the US Goverment told us not to farm any longer. Right down the road from John Mellencamps grandfather that was a farmer also. Can we say Farm-Aid

Sorry for the rambling. I bleed TRUE red white and blue


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Well Said!!!! from a retired Teamster

At least no 900 did not come in unnoticed


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good discussion, please keep it cordial like you have been.











> One of my customers has an LE with the tow, it's a king cab and he tows a 9200lb fifth wheel trailer and loves it. The only thing he had to do is add air bags to the rear suspension.


Outbackdave,

If your customer is pulling a 9200# 5'ver and the pin weight is 15-20% of that, doesn't the 1400-1800# pin weight exceed the payload of the truck without even adding any passengers, etc? Look's like he's overweight without even getting in the driver's seat. I know the Titan is a capable TV, but it has limits as well. If he were to get in a accident, his insurance company could deny him coverage for being overweight.

I know he can do what he wants, I'm just making the observation


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Alright...
This topic is about NISSAN TITAN. Let's get back to the topic. We can always debate....civil-like, in the OFF TOPIC forum. Let's just remember to keep it respectful.

Chip...I think the TITAN XE would still make a great tow vehicle for the 21 RS.
(even without BIG TOW package) You can always add features as you can afford them. (mirrors, gauges, etc) After-all....they are ALL equipped with that awesome 5.6 ENDURANCE V-8!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We own both Ford and Nissan (see signature), love them both independently. As with what Jolly said.... They fit our needs.

Please do not assume that just because we drive Nissan that we are not true to (or bleed) the Red/White & Blue.

Big tow on whatever you buy for a TV


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

bt996sb said:


> Sorry for the rambling. I bleed TRUE red white and blue
> [snapback]28453[/snapback]​


I have bled for the RED WHITE AND BLUE. And I have only ever owned one American Car. I fail to see the connection.

Jared


----------



## OUTBACKDAVE (Mar 17, 2005)

Obviously we got off on the wrong foot here. I never said that the American automakers don't contribute to the wealth of this country. The owner of the Nissan dealership I work for, who is also a good friend of the family, is the son of the guy who started the first Ford dealership in Colorado in 1913. The point I was making is the Japanese automakers are providing a lot more income for the american people than most people realize or give credit for. I do love history I actually have a few books already but I don't live in history. If we did, we'd never progress and that is one of the greatest things about this country. Our freedoms allow us that ability. If I was going to hold grudges from decades ago I would go further back to Pearl Harbor and never buy, sell or even consider anything Japanese. Everyone has a right to their own opinion and I am not narrow minded so my opions tend to be a little more liberal. Anyway, that will be the last thing that even resembles politics that'll come from me.

As for the Titan towing the fifth wheel...I was never selling the idea of it, definately not someting I would tell anyone to do, it just shows the capability of the truck. I have a couple pics and I post them here but I'm not sure how. It's a classic sight.









Tim, the GCWR is just the GVWR plus maximum towing capacity. So for a 4x2 SE with the tow package, the GCWR is 15900. It's about 300 less for an LE. A 4x4 SE with the tow package is 15899 and 200 less on the LE. On the SE only, if it has the utility bed package take 100 off for 4x4 and 200 off for 4x2. As for the rear axles, with tow package you get Dana-44. As for the Shafts and U-joints, my "titan bible" doesn't give me the brand name of those, so I'll have to get with the guys in the back and find out for you. Anything else, let me know. I hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info Dave!!!









Tim


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

I was looking for a new truck too. I'm a nissan fan (I have a Z car and Maxima) and liked the Titan. I spoke to the service guy at the local nissan dealer he said the Titan's were having issues with brakes. The brake rotors are warping. The trucks have enough power to pull but the stopping seems to be an issue. But if your only going to tow a 21 you might be alright. If you still plan on buying a Titan, I recommend the tow package. I don't think your payments will be all that much more... Just wanted to pass what I was told.

Good Luck,
Casey


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Over 6000 miles on mine, and no brake rotor problems. I don't know if the '05's have any different setup. (I've heard about warping rotors, and am watching the situation with mine)

My TITAN stops the trailer very nicely.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

From what I understand the Titan and the Armada
are basically the same frame just different body
But we had our rotors cut twice on the Armada.
And weren't towing the TT at the time
From what I heared just some bad rotors








Don


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

All of the Titans and Armadas will have their brakes replaced (rotors, caplipers, pads, and hardware) starting next of month (according to the service manager at my local dealership). My front rotors warped at about 7,000 miles and were serviced. It is not an issue of stopping power (the vehicle stops just fine). You can read plenty about the issue on clubarmada.com and clubtitan.org

I wouldn't say the Armada is the best thing since sliced bread (I personally liked my 4-runner more - just wish Toyota made a "real" truck with a bigger engine than their 4.7), but, I will say that it is a real animal when it comes to power. Last weekend we camped in Connecticut and pulled up and down some 6 and 7 % grades without any problem whatsoever. If this thing can pull a fully loaded (and when I say fully loaded, I mean fully loaded... My wife brings everything except the kitchen sink with us) it will pull any of the smaller Outbacks even better. I can only assume that the Titan would be the same way.


----------



## dsrede2go (Feb 2, 2005)

8:00 AM - Thursday

Yesterday, after noting the brake concern discussed on this forum, I decided to make the drive to my dealership.

I bought my 04 TITAN SE last August and have 6,700 miles on it ... only 2 trips with the OUTBACK and several trips with my utility trailer. I have had NO problems with the brakes so far.

According to the Service Manager at the dealership, the brake re-do is not being dealt with as a recall with a replacement. HOWEVER, he did indicate that if or when the front brakes develop any "pulsing" they will service them under the 36,000 mile warranty.

*Has anyone else followed up?*

The dealership DID indicate that there is a recall on the seatbelts in the back, so the TITAN goes in on Friday to get that taken care of.

Dave


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

dsrede2go said:


> According to the Service Manager at the dealership, the brake re-do is not being dealt with as a recall with a replacement. HOWEVER, he did indicate that if or when the front brakes develop any "pulsing" they will service them under the 36,000 mile warranty.
> 
> The dealership DID indicate that there is a recall on the seat belts in the back, so the TITAN goes in on Friday to get that taken care of.
> 
> ...


Dave,
Nissan (and most car manufacturers) issue different bulletins. Recalls and TSB (tech service bulletins). There are currently two recalls for 04 Titans - Rear seat belt and column shifter with bench seat. There is no brake recall. There is however two separate brake TSBs. TSB do not require a fix unless the problem has manifested. IAW you don't get the brake job unless you have the listed issues (judder). There are several rumors about Nissan issuing a brake RECALL because they have done so many brake TSBs that they are going to completely redesign and replace all. Until the recall is issued it is just a rumor. People speculate that the brake system is too small for this size truck. That being said I have no problems stopping but I have had the brakes repaired at 5500 miles under the TSB. 
Additionally there are many other TSBs most on very mundane items. There is however one that is important to those of us that two. Nissan issues a TSB to replace all rear diff oil with synthetic 75-140 gear oil during any rear end service. Now this means that the dealer does not have to replace until you need some other type of rear end service, but if you have a good dealer and tell them that you do much towing they may replace the rear oil for free. Much cheaper than a whole rear end.

On a side note (I know - shut up already) I ordered the 05 differential cover and will put on my 04 with 75-140 synthetic when it comes in.

Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jared must read TITANTALK.COM.

No brake problems here. I baked the diff fluid however! Going synthetic soon. Seatbelt recall done.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I've only had one problem with my Titan. The infamous A/C drip. A simple fix. Other than that (I did the seatbelt recall but didn't need it) I have had no complains. Then again it is still a very low milage Titan. I've had it over 9 months and have just a little over 5K on it.

drifter


----------

